# [Verkaufe] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550 @ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3 usw...



## Cryptic-Ravage (3. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich verkaufe evtl. die "Überreste" meines aktuellen Rechners, da ich mir gerade einen neuen baue.

Die Grafikkarten sind bereits vorab verkauft worden, Netzteil und HDDs behalte ich. Folgendes steht daher zum Verkauf:


• *Gehäuser / Tower:*

*Thermaltake Soprano FX* (schwarzes, gebürstetes Edelstahl mit dezenter bläulicher Frontbeleuchtung)

   Siehe hier:   http://www.technic3d.com/news/images...opranoFx_1.gif 

   Hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, ist aber in gutem Zustand. Die blau- und
 grünbeleuchteten, hochwertigen Marken-Lüfter lasse ich auf Wunsch im 
Gehäuse verbaut, ebenso wie den schwarz-orangenen Lüfter oben.

   Fotos auf Anfrage möglich.



• *Bundle bestehend aus Mainboard, CPU und RAM:*

   Wird deswegen nur als Bundle verkauf, weil alle drei Komponenten 
perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt wurden um bestmögliche Geschwindigkeit 
und Stabilität bei Übertaktung (durch Profi-Übertakter) zu 
gewährleisten!

   - *Mainboard:* XFX nForce 790i Ultra-SLI (3-Way-SLI möglich) 

     Dieses hier:   http://images.tigerdirect.com/itemDe...6-out2b-hl.jpg 

    - *CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4x 3,5Ghz stabil übertaktet!

       Wurde von den Profis von GIGA-PC übertaktet. Lege euch natürlich 
auch noch eine genaue Auflistung der Werte & Spannungen dazu, damit 
ihr auch selbst übertakten könnt.

    - *Arbeitsspeicher / RAM:* 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-PC3-10600

    4x 2GB Dualchannel-Module - perfekt fürs OC der CPU geeignet!

    Dieser hier:   http://static.computeruniverse.net/m...6D810E7B00.jpg 



• *Optional:*

*CPU-Kühler:* ASUS Lion Square (mit blauer Innenbeleuchtung) - optimal für die Kühlung bei OC!

      Dieser hier:   http://techkiehouse.com/main/images/LION_SQUARE.jpg 

*Soundkarte:* Creative SB X-Fi Titanium 


Ich lege natürlich die Kaufrechnung vom 29.08.2008 bei, allerdings wird 
es wohl keine Garantie mehr geben schätze ich. (2 Jahre sind knapp 
vorbei)

Daher erwähne ich ausdrücklich, dass es sich um einen Privatverkauf 
handelt und ich keine Garantie / Gewährleistung und Rücknahme anbieten 
kann. Natürlich könnt ihr euch gerne vor Ort vom Top-Zustand der 
Komponenten überzeugen. Alternativ mache ich gerne Screenshots der 
Hardware-Daten.

*Preis für alles zusammen:*

*!!! 500€ + Versand !!!*



*Einzelverkauf von Board, CPU oder RAM nicht möglich!*

Mainboard + CPU-Kühler kommen im Original-Karton.

_Bei Fragen: PN oder hier rein._


Gruß


*-Cryptic-*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. Januar 2011)

Update!

Jetzt mit Preisangabe für das komplette System!!!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. Januar 2011)

hoch!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (15. Januar 2011)

*^*
*|
|
|*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Januar 2011)

Alles weg oder jetzt bei Ebay, kann zu.


----------

